# Garden pics......



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_afew pics of the boys out in their safe pen.
_


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, I do love your boys :001_wub:

Rusty and Smudge are so big now!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JordanRose said:


> Ah, I do love your boys :001_wub:
> 
> Rusty and Smudge are so big now!!


*awww thank you, they are getting heavy to lol.*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures colliemerles. how are they enjoying their new pen, as you were talking about extending it so that all the cats can go there?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Aww they are lovely!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> lovely pictures colliemerles. how are they enjoying their new pen, as you were talking about extending it so that all the cats can go there?


_Im not sure wether to extend it, or get another one for the girls, but they love it, _


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

What stunners you have there  Me want me want!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

CatPatrol said:


> What stunners you have there  Me want me want!


_hahaha your cats are just as gorgeous, lol,_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

beautiful pictures looks like there loving it 
and looks great too!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

stunning boys!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

They are beautiful!!!xxx


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Ooh what beautiful big boys!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Durhamchance said:


> Ooh what beautiful big boys!


_thank you._


----------



## arun964 (Aug 29, 2012)

coral. said:


> beautiful pictures looks like there loving it
> and looks great too!


Really nice pics shared in this thread.
I like many.


----------

